# [Linux] Sobre el uso del Linux (abierto )

## JotaCE

Se me ocurrio la siguiente pregunta y quisier compartirla con ustedes.

----------

## ekz

Espero que algún día, el decir uso linux o uso mac sea tan común como decir uso esta marca de autos o esta otra. Que no hayan diferencias para los usuarios finales en cuanto a disponibilidad de software, reconocimiento de hardware, acceso a contenidos, etc.

Pero quizás cuantas décadas tengan que pasar   :Sad: 

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

tenia ganas de votar por esta opcion tambien No lo creo, la gente esta muy acostumbrada a winbug pero no lo hise pq ese No lo creo  aunque en realidad la gente esta muy acostumbrada a winbugs  :Confused: 

----------

## achaw

Yo no lo creo. Ojala que si, pero por ahora esa es la realidad...

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

(viene del otro hilo, para separar el tema)

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Hemos avanzado mucho en usabilidad de esas fechas a esta parte, por suerte, pero así y todo por "inercia" no hay que extrañarse de que el usuario de a pié a duras penas sepa moverse con soltura en windows

 

Ahora saben bajarse peliculas del emule, bajar MP3 del Ares, jugar al 'FISFA' y al 'Grand Thief Auto', incluso han aprendido a convertirse en super juakers por instalarse un windows pirata y 'piratear' el 'Mero'...

Todo el mundo juega a juegos? Todos se ponen sus propios cracks? todos saben informática... ala...

Luego te llaman para que les arregles algo y ni se leen el pringao how-to. He puesto de condición a la gente que le reinstalo un ordenador: tendreis Linux y la proxima vez que os pete el ordenador con windows podréis descubrir lo que vale.

Aunque si para entonces tienen otro pringao lo mismo les machaca eso de Lunix que es un sistema operativo de juakers, que crea virus y hace que te hayas de poner gafas

----------

## i92guboj

La cuestión depende un poco de como se interprete el concepto de masivo.

Además, muchas de las respuestas son compatibles.

Yo comenzaría diciendo que me importa 3 pepinos. Si el concepto de masivo no quiere decir 90% del mercado, creo que vamos por buen camino. El uso de linux no hace más que crecer (por encima de lo que sería normal para el crecimiento demográfico) desde que linux vio la luz allá en el 91. Sin embargo, no creo que vaya a ser un boom en 4 días.

A la gente le importa un pepino en escabeche todo el rollo filosófico, y solo quieren cosas que funcionen. En ese sentido, hoy más que nunca, linux va por muy buen camino, mientras que más y más gente se comienza a sentir estancada. En mi trabajo lo veo todos los días. A nadie le gusta la nueva versión del "massiveOS"   :Twisted Evil:  y todos me preguntan que si por narices hay que seguir usando un sistema operativo del 2001 en el 2008 (o tragar con el nuevo, que es peor). 

Pero no nos engañemos jeje, por mal que vista esté ahora, no hará sino crecer, y cada vez más, sobre todo en cuanto empiecen a salir service packs y la gente se vaya aclimatando. Sin embargo, eso es solo parte del pastel. Está claro que los usuarios insatisfechos de cualquier otro SO se pueden pasar potencialmente a linux, pero linux no vive de las migajas.

Hay cada vez más usuarios convencidos, y cada vez menos usuario del tipo "lo uso porque no me queda más remedio". Y eso es buena señal. Los foros de linux hoy día tienen un tráfico más que considerable, y de las listas de correo ni hablemos. Ésto hace años no se veía, y es la sangre que da vida a toda la comunidad. Los datos de marketing, simplemente me la pelan.

----------

## Cereza

Yo creo que el fenomeno "esto es lo que va de serie" nació mucho antes, antes incluso que el propio Windows de hecho, cuando IBM dominaba casi totalmente el mercado de los ordenadores y encargó a Microsoft un sistema operativo que iría de serie con sus ordenadores, el MSDOS, que no es sino QDOS (quick & dirty operative system), que Microsoft compró, aparentemente por no tener tiempo para desarrollar su propio sistema. Creo que esto puso a Microsoft en muy buena posición, el principio del fin (oye suena bien, con eso se podría hacer una peli, El Señor de Los Thornillos: El Principio del Fin) :D

Por otra parte hay muchos otros motivos por los que Windows está donde está, y todos o casi los habeis comentado ya. Gran parte de la gente ni sabe que Linux existe ni le importa. Recuerdo haber hablado con alguien sobre todas las cosillas malas de Windows como sistema operativo y de Microsoft como empresa, su respuesta fue simplemente "no me importa, sé usarlo, y hace lo que quiero" La gente que no está muy metida en informática, que es la mayoría estan acostumbrados a Windows y piensan que Linux u otras alternativas son "cosas de frikis", y no lo digo yo, lo he oído muchas veces. Seguro que todos, sobre todo los que trabajais reparando ordenadores habeis oído todo tipo de burradas, como que Windows es parte del ordenador y esos disparates no son sino parte de la creencia popular. ¿No habeis hablado nunca con alguien sobre lo malo que es el software privado y lo bueno que es el software libre y simplemente, se la pela?

- Claro, Windows ¿pero es que existe otra cosa? ah sí, ese Windows raro que usas tú (¡lo juro! ¡lo he oído!)

- Mi messenller, mi emule y mi winamp ¿que más necesito?

- Pues juegos

- ¿FreeSo-qué? ¿es de la Playstation 3?

Siendo realistas, Linux no es tan facilito como Windows (¿tal vez porque no es tan limitado? :P ), ni con distros como Suse o Ubuntu tienes garantizado que todo funcione al 100% a la primera, y ¡ay mami! como tengas que editar una configuración a mano ¡escribiendo! :P Pero creo que este no es el verdadero problema, si bien puede asustar al principio, no hay que ser un genio ni tener una carrera para acostumbrarse a un sistema nuevo, cuando todo el mundo usaba MSDOS, todo el mundo sabía usar comandos y no se quejaba, el problema es que hay que concienciarse, y quien lo hace creo que acaba dando el salto pese a esos problemillas.

No todo son pegas, como ya comentais Linux está ganando terreno y ya no es lo que era hace unos años, también Microsoft está metiendo mucho la pata y hay mucha gente harta harta harta. Pronto ya ni siquiera van a dar soporte para Windows XP, forzando a usuarios y empresas a dar el catastrofico salto a Vista, por no hablar de que hacen lo mismo ya no con el propio SO, sino también con las versiones de sus programas, no hablar tampoco del formato .xdoc de Office 2007, sinceramente, tengo la sensación de que Windows avanza cada vez más como una herramienta para la propia Microsoft antes que para el usuario, como en las telecomunicaciones (¡telefonos de super última generación! ¡guau como mola! ¡que potito! cuanta tecnología, puedo hacer videollamadas y conectarme al messenller con el movil pero no tiene ni una opción para ir sabiendo el consumo en dinero mientras hablas, mejor no me pongo con esto, que me enciendo)

Por cierto, he votado "¿Qué es Masivo?" me ha hecho gracia jeje, pero esto se puede interpretar como "Me importa tres pepinos" también. Por supuesto que me gustaría que el software libre se imponga y se caigan los monopolios y "dictaduras de la información", pero no es una cosa que me quite el sueño, allá cada cual y a mi que me dejen hacer, no voy a ir evangelizando por ahí, si bien está bien y es importante que la gente sepa lo que pasa, que hay alternativas y que elijan ellos mismos en lugar de pensar que no hay otra cosa, si esto fuera así tal vez la historia sería distinta. Como i92guboj ha dicho, hay respuestas compatibles, también pienso que esto avanza, pero un cambio grande no lo veo sino a largo plazo, y de forma progresiva como hasta ahora.

Saludos.Last edited by Cereza on Wed Apr 09, 2008 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Annagul

Yo he votado "me importa tres pepinos"  :Wink: , y estoy totalmente totalmente de acuerdo con lo dicho por i92guboj y Cereza.

Es cierto que el uso de GNU/Linux se ha ido extendiendo de unos años para acá, y no será ninguna sorpresa descubrir dentro de un tiempo que su implantación esté más asentada. Como ya ha dicho i92guboj, a la mayor parte de las personas les importa también tres pepinos la implicación ética y los motivos importantes que deberían mover a usar software libre. La gente quiere que funcione, y punto. Contra ese pensamiento no podemos luchar (ni debemos, en mi opinión) 

La masificación de la informática ha tenido importantes consecuencias: el ordenador es casi como un electrodoméstico más del hogar, y así se está intentando vender. ¿Hay alguien que haya tenido que aprender a usar el vídeo o la televisión? Creo que se intenta que el ordenador sea un instrumento para escribir documentos, consultar páginas web y jugar. Y que para hacer eso, únicamente haya que pulsar una tecla, como el "Play" de un vídeo. 

Pero esta masificación, en la cual Microsoft ha tenido un papel importante, ha reportado beneficios que aprovechamos todos, como el abaratamiento del hardware (¿alguien se acuerda de lo que costaba un 386 en los '90?), el auge de los negocios relacionados y la implantación de Internet como red global de información.

En lo que a mí respecta, me da igual que el uso GNU/Linux se masifique dentro de unos años. Lo que sí deseo, y creo sinceramente que es el camino a seguir, es que las tecnologías sean abiertas, estándares y se publiquen sus especificaciones, para que así todo el mundo pueda elegir usar el sistema operativo que quiera, el navegador web que desee y el procesador de textos que más le guste, sin que tenga que andar maldiciendo cada veinte minutos por incompatibilidades y zarandajas.

----------

## the incredible hurd

La información la saco de www.linux.es (una WEB muy interesante).

La adopción de Linux crece exponencialmente en España

Igual que en España imagino que ocurre en muchos otros países.

Tal y como dicen en uno de los comentarios, que Linux haya conquistado un 3,3% de los escritorios frente a Windows®, es completamente irrisorio, yo también veo a los de M$ temblando ante cifras tan ridículas   :Very Happy: 

Yo básicamente cambiaría lo de Windows Pre-installed, por Windows re-installed; pero eso de un Linux masivo, hoy por hoy, suena a estupidez; seamos realistas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Annagul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (¿alguien se acuerda de lo que costaba un 386 en los '90?), el auge de los negocios relacionados y la implantación de Internet como red global de información.
> 
> 

 

Recuerdo haber comprado un fujitsu nosequé que era un 486sx a 25mhz con 4 megas de ram y 200 de disco duro (sin lector cdrom ni tarjeta de sonido, que eso eran pijadas en aquel tiempo, y caras). Llevaba una cirrus logic integrada para los gráficos, con medio mega creo (más que suficiente para albergar una pantalla en 640x480 a 256 colores según el estándar tope de la época).

Ese me costó unas 250.000 pesetas de aquel entonces. Hoy serían unos 1.500 euros. Un equipo no solo equivalente, sino con mucha más calidad hoy día no costaría ni la mitad (no en términos absolutos, eso por supuesto, sino en relación a lo que era el hardware antes con respecto a hoy).

Lo normal en aquellos tiempos era comprar un 386. Aunque ya aparecían los primeros pentium classic a 50 mhz (como unos 9.000 euros o así, pobrecito el individuo que los comprara).

Como dato anecdótico, mi primer lector de cdrom fue un mitsumi de simple velocidad, y me costó unas 25.000 pesetas (150 euros). Los más potentes que existían eran los nec multispin 4x, the cuádruple velocidad, por unos 1.200 euros (si, solo el lector de cdrom).

El hardware ha bajado y no poco. Aunque más que gracias a microsoft, ha sido gracias a la gran difusión de los equipos informáticos. Microsoft ha sido solo un elemento casual. Si no hubiera estado su SO ahí, probablemente habría estado algún otro de IBM o de alguna otra compañía. El software libre también está haciendo muchas cosas por la informática y las personas, y no solo lucha por si mismo, sino por los derechos de todos los usuarios, incluso los de aquellos que se sienten cómodos en su nicho y a los que nos les importa estar limitados por los designios de una sola compañía.

----------

## sefirotsama

Recuerdo la ilusión que me hizo el primer grabador de discos FLOPPY (tenia un computador muy viejo del que no recuerdo casi nada, que SOLO podia leer diskets de 3 y 1/2). Creo que ese lector de floppy era un lujo. Conocia gente con un computador similar al mismo y un aparente S.O. igual que usaba cintas magnéticas... De esto hace unos años y yo era chico... si os doy pistas alguien me sabria decir que tipo de maquina era o que sistema corria?

 *Annagul wrote:*   

> La masificación de la informática ha tenido importantes consecuencias: el ordenador es casi como un electrodoméstico más del hogar, y así se está intentando vender. ¿Hay alguien que haya tenido que aprender a usar el vídeo o la televisión? Creo que se intenta que el ordenador sea un instrumento para escribir documentos, consultar páginas web y jugar. Y que para hacer eso, únicamente haya que pulsar una tecla, como el "Play" de un vídeo. 

 

Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo... salvo que eso es lo que se quiere que pase, pero no es así... un ordenador es una maquina compleja que no necesariamente tiene que tener un uso sencillo... la gente lo coge y lo aprende a "usar" sobre la marcha y sin paciencia... un taladro también tiene el mismo concepto, pero, ¿verdad que os leeriais las instrucciones antes de usarlo?

Éste "electrodoméstico" cada dia tiene mayor importáncia para la sociedad y cada dia la gente tiene menos conocimientos para usarlo. En eso ha ayudado windows a hacer la gente más ignorantes.

Ver como la gente que años atras se defendian BIEN con MS-DOS, y Win 3.1, hoy en dia arrastran un archivo dentro de la carpeta de un CD esperando que así se grabe... esto es un ejemplo de lo que digo. Tanta comodidad hará que se tengo que llamar al servicio técnico para cambiar una bombilla.

Y lo peor será que el servicio técnico no les cobre ni les haga aprender. El Pringao.

----------

## alexlm78

Definitivamente GNU/Linux ha estado ganando mercado en los ultimos años, bueno de hecho todo el FreeSoftware y OpenSource.

Ahora el problema que enfrentamos no es tecnico, ni social, es mas personal, a que me refiero, bueno es simple las personas, la mayoria, no queren aprender nada nuevo, estan acostumbradas a las cosas de siempre, ya lo dice la sabiduria de los tiempos

 *Quote:*   

> El hombre es un animal de costumbres

 

Por lo pronto los que estamos en este intentamos hacerlo llegar a las masas eventos como el FLISOL lo lleva al usuario, pero creo que seria mejor que lo enseñaran en la U y en los colegios.

Confiemos que con el tiempo y la influencia que tengamos lograremos hacer del nuestro el OS mas importante del globo

Saluditos.

----------

## Coghan

¿Alguien usa estas encuestas para algo últil?.

Mi opinión es que tenderemos a encontrarnos con sistemas cada vez más compatibles entre si, dará igual cual usemos podremos trabajar con los mismos datos que al final es lo que importa. Cada uno usará el que más se le adapte según sus propios criterios o los que se vea obligado a aceptar. Pero en mi caso por lo menos sigo con linux no porque sea mejor que windows por que Mac también lo es, pero no uso Mac, sino por la libertad que me da a la hora de poder colocarlo donde quiera con un coste mínimo.

Por lo tanto mi voto es "Me da igual" con pepino incluido, si mañana sale un NowOS que tenga estas características y mejores y más unificado posiblemente lo pruebe y migre.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> ¿Alguien usa estas encuestas para algo últil?.
> 
> Mi opinión es que tenderemos a encontrarnos con sistemas cada vez más compatibles entre si, dará igual cual usemos podremos trabajar con los mismos datos que al final es lo que importa. Cada uno usará el que más se le adapte según sus propios criterios o los que se vea obligado a aceptar. Pero en mi caso por lo menos sigo con linux no porque sea mejor que windows por que Mac también lo es, pero no uso Mac, sino por la libertad que me da a la hora de poder colocarlo donde quiera con un coste mínimo.
> 
> Por lo tanto mi voto es "Me da igual" con pepino incluido, si mañana sale un NowOS que tenga estas características y mejores y más unificado posiblemente lo pruebe y migre.

 

Muchas veces (quisas la mayoria) actuo mas rapido de lo pienso lo que puede ser un problema, hace unas semanas a tras me encontre con la frustrante realidad de que al haber mi sobrino comprado un portatil Toshiba A205 como de fabrica viene con M$ Vista, que sin duda es el SO mas malo de la historia de M$, él me pidió de favor que le instalará XP a lo que accedí.

pero cada vez fue mas y mas frustante el darme cuenta que el Disco de instalación de XP no era compatible con su maquina al no tener este controladores SATA. probe y proble muchos controladores y programas para personalizar mi CD de instalación y todo fue super frustante, sencillamente no pude.

busque y busque y tal vez si se puede hacer algo, pero no tengo el tiempo para dedicarle a la investigación, lo cierto es que no hay (o si los hay dificiles de encontrar y no entregados por el fabricante) controladores para algunos modelos de portatiles compatibles con XP, por lo que concluí algunas cosas.

. M$ pretende que usemos obligatoriamente un sistema operativo que incluso ellos han catalogado de "malo"

. Para cumplir con el cometido anterior se colude con el fabricante para que no escriba o libere controladores compatibles con XP.

. M$ tambien pretende que usemos office 2007 y si polémico formato impidiendo que versiones antiguas de office trabajen en M$ Vista Home.

. la actitud siempre monopolica de M$ creo que de alguna forma impulsará al mercado al uso de software libre. y cada vez ira con el tiempo perdiendo mas y  mas mercado.

dudo que Gentoo se vuelva en una alternativa popular, siendo realista creo que Xbuntu tienen mucho que decir para hacerle un daño real a los intereses de la gente de Redmond.

----------

## Coghan

@JotaCE, hace una par de meses en mi trabajo se le vendió a un cliente una oferta de portatil de doble núcleo con una supermemoria con 1Gb de RAM con un supersistema operativo de novísima alta tecnología poco visible, en fin el tema es que a los pocos días el cliente nos pidió que le vendiéramos una licencia de Xp y le quitáramos ese esperpento. Accedimos más por no perder al cliente y porque en la web del fabricante tenía soporte para Xp, pero a la hora de iniciar con el CD este no recnocía la controladora SATA, le podía introducir los drivers con la opción F6 de inicio de la instalación pero claro Xp solo permite que lo hagas por disketera, ¿Que portátil tiene disketera ya?, y claro una USB no la tienes cuando la necesitas.

al final de dar vuelta, espero que esto te ayude, la solución vino por la BIOS, activar el modo compatibilidad con IDE de la controladora SATA, y entonces el CD de XP la detectó como si de un vulgar disco IDE se tratara.

Perdón por dar soporte gratuito a Microsoft, escribo esto y me da urticaria, pero todo sea por ayudar a la peña del foro.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> al final de dar vuelta, espero que esto te ayude, la solución vino por la BIOS, activar el modo compatibilidad con IDE de la controladora SATA, y entonces el CD de XP la detectó como si de un vulgar disco IDE se tratara.
> 
> Perdón por dar soporte gratuito a Microsoft, escribo esto y me da urticaria, pero todo sea por ayudar a la peña del foro.

 

Se agradece la intencion Coghan, pero mas que soporte necesitaría que los paices se pongan de acuerdo para poder controlar el comportamiento puerco de la gente de redmond, no sabes como se me hace desprecianble ver como unos pocos intentan mover el mercado informatico a su mas entero gusto y no darle a la gente las mas minimas libertades para eleguir que usar y que no!!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

@JotaCE:

Para esos casos dificiles en donde no se puede cambiar el modo de la controladora sata en el portatil sin diskettera, tengo mi propio cd de instalación de windows XP slipstreamed con nlite, incluye todos los controladores SATA habidos y por haber.

Podría editar el ISO, sacarle todos los .cab que molestan y comprimirlo en mas o menos 10 mb si te interesa. Eso si, al no tener los archivos de instalación necesarios, vas a tener que cambiar el cd de instalación después de particionar, pero al menos tendrás soporte para el disco... O, si tenés paciencia, te lo bajas de mi ftp server a 32K de subida que tiene pobrecito... (Te lo comprimo un poco primero)

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> ¿Alguien usa estas encuestas para algo últil?.

 

Ja!!

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> ¿Alguien usa estas encuestas para algo últil?.
> 
> 

 

luego con las encuestas concluyo lo mismo que nuestro colega y coterraneo mio bontakun, en el que en su pie de firma llega a la mas profunda de las concluciones.

"de cada 10 personas que ven television... 5 son la mitad"

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> O, si tenés paciencia, te lo bajas de mi ftp server a 32K de subida que tiene pobrecito... (Te lo comprimo un poco primero)

 

esa idea si me gusto!  :Wink: 

mi proximo hilo en este foro será ....

Que significa tu pie de firma?

----------

## ackward

Yo no creo en la dominacion mundial, la he oido desde hace al menos 10 años, pero tampoco creo que todo el mundo deba utilizar el mismo traje, cortado de la misma manera y ser clones unos de otros (quiza por eso uso gentoo a pesar de dar mas quebraderos que ubuntu, debian y demas... pj ahora cambio de equipo paso de un athlon64 a un intel quad core y no pienso formatearlo ) 

M$ tiene un problema y lo tiene ya. Es el de los netbooks, portatiles ligeros, minimalistas, sin disco, ni potencia, ni pantalla pero muy funcionales y practicos. Para un ssh, un terminal x, un editor, editar blogs, wikis y navegar no quiero potencia, quiero que sea usable y se pueda llevar. Los moviles son demasiado pequeños pero se llegara a algo intermedio.

En ese intermedio windows lo tiene complicado, vista no es usable, xp lo han resucitado pero solo para estos cutrepcs pero aun asi necesita el doble de memoria y el doble de disco que su contrapartida en linux y con peores rendimientos.

Ademas lo mas importante es que la gente que los compra no espera un pc, no espera que sea windows simplemente quiere algo que funcione, al estilo movil o pda. Asi que no importa que no corra los juegos, que no se vean los super pps que se envian en las macrocadenas de correos basura, cualquier antivirus ya necesita mas potencia que la que ofrecen.

Por supuesto, sera contratacado con las armas de siempre, abuso monopolio sobre los oem, corrupcion de los estandares, incompatibilidad en documentos, etc...

----------

## JotaCE

 *ackward wrote:*   

> Yo no creo en la dominacion mundial, la he oido desde hace al menos 10 años, pero tampoco creo que todo el mundo deba utilizar el mismo traje, cortado de la misma manera y ser clones unos de otros (quiza por eso uso gentoo a pesar de dar mas quebraderos que ubuntu, debian y demas... pj ahora cambio de equipo paso de un athlon64 a un intel quad core y no pienso formatearlo ) 
> 
> M$ tiene un problema y lo tiene ya. Es el de los netbooks, portatiles ligeros, minimalistas, sin disco, ni potencia, ni pantalla pero muy funcionales y practicos. Para un ssh, un terminal x, un editor, editar blogs, wikis y navegar no quiero potencia, quiero que sea usable y se pueda llevar. Los moviles son demasiado pequeños pero se llegara a algo intermedio.
> 
> En ese intermedio windows lo tiene complicado, vista no es usable, xp lo han resucitado pero solo para estos cutrepcs pero aun asi necesita el doble de memoria y el doble de disco que su contrapartida en linux y con peores rendimientos.
> ...

 

Es precisamente en estas razones por que creo que algun día M$ perderá camino y ese camino será ocupado por GNU/Linux

----------

